# Ted Nugent Responds..



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote from Ted. It is his response to what he shoots

I constantly test new bows from nearly every manufacturer & use my Martin Firecat and Rytera AlienX cuz they feel perfect for me & they KILL! There are no bad bows on the market these days, but archery is very, very personal in that a bow, like a shotgun you wish to hit things with, must fit the individual archer's own personal touch. You cannot go wrong with any of the Martin bows. The Martin family lives the mystical flight of the arrow! Goodluck, good hunting, Godspeed, American BloodBrothers, Ted Nugent & family


----------



## rgecko23 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ted.............Your the man!


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ted is a bit extreme but he is one of the good guys...


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah hes cool, i made him some dog tags for him and the family and he sent me a thank you post card!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

I love Ted, The man is hard core and to the point, not to mention a pure hunter!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah hes cool, i made him some dog tags for him and the family and he sent me a thank you post card!!


That Rocks!!!


----------



## jws (Feb 22, 2005)

Ted rocks, Martin too.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> I love Ted, The man is hard core and to the point, not to mention a pure hunter!!!


yup. he is the man.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Ted is 1 of a kind thats for sure,,lol


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

I cannot say I like any of the charicatures he's flattening with the tank in that pic- but yeesh ..throwing in some of our current politicians into the same group as Adolf Hitler? A genocidal maniac who was responsible for deaths of hundreds of millions of people? Are people/his fans really ignorant enough to make a connection there?? That kind of crap hyperbole does a real disservice to hunters/gunners- and is certyainly not a message I want being put out there.



:cue 10 million posts from Ted leg humpers saying I'm an unpatriotic communist pinko who should be happy Ted is speaking up for my rights even if he spouts complete crap 90% of the time


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

I love Uncle Ted, he's the man! Spirit of the Wild is the only hunting show I enjoy from beginning to end.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

JeffB said:


> *I cannot say I like any of the charicatures he's flattening with the tank in that pic- but yeesh ..throwing in some of our current politicians into the same group as Adolf Hitler? A genocidal maniac who was responsible for deaths of hundreds of millions of people? Are people/his fans really ignorant enough to make a connection there?? That kind of crap hyperbole does a real disservice to hunters/gunners- and is certyainly not a message I want being put out there.*
> 
> 
> 
> :cue 10 million posts from Ted leg humpers saying I'm an unpatriotic communist pinko who should be happy Ted is speaking up for my rights even if he spouts complete crap 90% of the time


I gotta agree with you there. But the guy is doing soo much to protect hunting rights and putting a lot of time and money into it. he is definately one of a kind, and I have a lotta respect for the man.


----------



## XSTREEMCC (Apr 5, 2008)

I guess we should not lump people in the same as Hitler even if those people portrayed believe the same as he did about the common people having guns and our homes should not be private to our goverment that they should be able to tell you how to raise your kids and all. Great shirt UNCLE TED


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

JeffB said:


> I cannot say I like any of the charicatures he's flattening with the tank in that pic- but yeesh ..throwing in some of our current politicians into the same group as Adolf Hitler? A genocidal maniac who was responsible for deaths of hundreds of millions of people? Are people/his fans really ignorant enough to make a connection there?? That kind of crap hyperbole does a real disservice to hunters/gunners- and is certyainly not a message I want being put out there.
> 
> 
> 
> :cue 10 million posts from Ted leg humpers saying I'm an unpatriotic communist pinko who should be happy Ted is speaking up for my rights even if he spouts complete crap 90% of the time


Not going to call you anything however if you believe Communism isn't alive and well in this country you are blind my friend. I'm not a leghumper but i am political and most of those sacks under his tank portray everything this country is not!!! I wish i could have half the impact he does for our sport and just for us in general.

Scott


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*lmao*



ChefChivo said:


> Not going to call you anything however if you believe Communism isn't alive and well in this country you are blind my friend. I'm not a leghumper but i am political and most of those sacks under his tank portray everything this country is not!!! I wish i could have half the impact he does for our sport and just for us in general.
> 
> Scott


He said " leg humper".......:wink:
Uncle Ted would get my vote if ran for office!
Koz


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

JeffB said:


> I cannot say I like any of the charicatures he's flattening with the tank in that pic- but yeesh ..throwing in some of our current politicians into the same group as Adolf Hitler? A genocidal maniac who was responsible for deaths of hundreds of millions of people? Are people/his fans really ignorant enough to make a connection there?? That kind of crap hyperbole does a real disservice to hunters/gunners- and is certyainly not a message I want being put out there.
> 
> 
> 
> :cue 10 million posts from Ted leg humpers saying I'm an unpatriotic communist pinko who should be happy Ted is speaking up for my rights even if he spouts complete crap 90% of the time


You are over thinking it by half. 

The caption says "trample the weak, hurdle the dead".
I can't think of too many weaker than Obama, Pelosi, Reed Frank and yes Hitler (BTW Hitler also qualifies as the dead).

If the theme were trample the brown haired white guys, it could easily include myself, along side Charles Manson. That would not assume a moral parallel between myself and Manson, it would merely identify us, as members of a sub group, based on the stated criteria. 

As for me, I have no problem lumping the above mentioned dirt bags into a single group. 
I would call it the group of commies, who I wouldn't pizz on, if they were on fire.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

you gotta love uncle ted


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

KOZMAN4907 said:


> He said " leg humper".......:wink:
> Uncle Ted would get my vote if ran for office!
> Koz


ughhh huh huh huh huh!!! LMFAO:rofl:


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

"Adolf Hitler? A genocidal maniac who was responsible for deaths of hundreds of millions of people?"

I believe that before you start cueing up all 10 million of those Ted lovers out there you should check your math on how many people Hitler was responsible for killing. With your numbers you would have had him wiping out almost the entire planet. So we get it that you aren't such a huge Ted fan, but most of us could go without anymore Democratic math figures to mislead us.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

countryboy173 said:


> I gotta agree with you there. But the guy is doing soo much to protect hunting rights and putting a lot of time and money into it. he is definately one of a kind, and I have a lotta respect for the man.


He does alot of good for the sport, but his antics also draw us alot of fire from opposing groups. I think he does just about as much harm ad he does good with his over the top antics. I lost respect for the Nudge a while back, with his Ted's way is the only right way to live BS he isn't much better than some of the characters in that poster.


----------



## Chris Morton (Apr 4, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> He does alot of good for the sport, but his antics also draw us alot of fire from opposing groups. I think he does just about as much harm ad he does good with his over the top antics. I lost respect for the Nudge a while back, *with his Ted's way is the only right way to live BS he isn't much better than some of the characters in that poster*.


Except for the fact he has neither the power nor the inclination to force anyone to live the way he does or says.


----------



## RGR175 (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't think ted is extreme at all... He's just "old school".


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

grizz1219 said:


> ted is a bit extreme but he is one of the good guys...


+1!!!!!!!!


----------



## MajorF (Jun 21, 2008)

Uncle Ted is alright in my book he tell it like it is. If you don't think he is just talking take a good look at your politicians and you can see what they are doing to our sport.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

He is just one man who says what many others think,and say, but because he is out where people can hear, he gets all the the BS.


----------



## rrussell (Apr 5, 2006)

god bless the strap assassin uncle Ted. thanks for everything that man does for our rights!!!!!!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

I have got to get me one of those T-shirts!
Thanks Ted for all you to for the sport!


----------



## gutpile421 (Jul 1, 2007)

kbrando said:


> I have got to get me one of those T-shirts!
> Thanks Ted for all you to for the sport!


+1 Ted is the man and I for 1 am glad he is on our side!!!


----------



## elkmtngear (Jan 20, 2010)

I love my Firecat.....apparently I am in good company

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------

